# Suche (Party-) Spiel für PS3 und 4 Spieler



## Kreon (6. Dezember 2012)

*Suche (Party-) Spiel für PS3 und 4 Spieler*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich suche ein (Party-) Spiel für 4 Spieler, das man an einer PS3 spielen kann. Ich kenne mich auf dem Casualmarkt nicht so sehr aus und bräuchte eure Unterstützung. Es muss einfach ein Spiel sein, das auch absolute Gelegenheitsspieler spielen können (Quiz, Minispiele, Partygames, .....was es halt so gibt). Keine Sportspiele, PS3 Kamera wäre zwar vorhanden, aber kein Move.

Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2012)

buzz! und natürlich singstar.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, buzz ist witzig - sofern alle in etwa "gleichschlau" sind und/oder auf so was Lust haben  ein kumpel von mir zB sitzt dann mit den Buzzer in der Hand rum und schaut nur gelangweilt, dazwischen dann unmotivierte Kommentare wie "na suuuupa...." oder "hmm... toll....", wenn er dem AUsscheiden näher kommt


----------



## Kreon (6. Dezember 2012)

Hm, warum braucht man denn dafür extra buzzer? Hätten es 4 PS3 Controller nicht auch getan?
Wie lange sind denn die Kabel bei den "billigen" Buzzern?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2012)

Keine AHnung, ob es 4 normale Controller getan hätten, aber der Aufpreis für eine Version inkl. 4 wireless Buzzern war billiger als wenn er auch nur EINEN neuen Controller dazugekauft hätte  da hat er gleich ne Edition inkl. Buzzern geholt.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Hm, warum braucht man denn dafür extra buzzer? Hätten es 4 PS3 Controller nicht auch getan?
> Wie lange sind denn die Kabel bei den "billigen" Buzzern?


 
eigentlich meine ich, dass man buzz durchaus auch mit normalen pads spielen kann.
mit den buzzern machts aber gleich noch mal so viel spass.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2012)

es ist halt auch vor allem für Leute, die keine PS3 haben oder gut kennen, ein NACHTEIL, wenn die per Pad spielen müssten. Denn bei den Buzzern sind die farbigen Tasten von oben nach unten angeordnet, und auf dem Bildschirm sind die Antworten in der gleichen Reihenfolge. Also: wenn man Antwort 3 wählen will, drückt man die dritte Taste am Buzzer. Bei nem Pad aber wird es so sein, dass "noobs" zumindest ganz sicher mind. die erste Stunde dauernd nachschauen müssen "wo ist denn jetzt das blaue X? " usw., was sie natürlich benachteiligt im Vergleich zu einem, der die Tastenanordnung des Pads im Schlaf kennt


----------



## Kreon (7. Dezember 2012)

Ok, ok, überstimmt. Ich werde nach den ollen Buzzern Ausschau halten.  
Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2012)

Wir spielen auch CoD MW2 oft per Splitscreen, aber das braucht halt schon zumindest ein bisschen Übung


----------



## Kreon (7. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wir spielen auch CoD MW2 oft per Splitscreen, aber das braucht halt schon zumindest ein bisschen Übung


 
Bisschen? Ich hab die PS3 zwar schon ein paar Jahre, aber an reine Ego-Shooter traue ich mich mit dem Pad immer noch nicht. Dazu habe ich einfach seit meiner Kindheit zu oft mit Maus + Tastatur gespielt, als dass ich mich da noch umgewöhnen könnte.
Und ja, es sollte so einfach wie möglich gehalten werden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Dezember 2012)

*LittleBigPlanet* macht zu vier Spielern Spaß, dank der Community gibt es auch massenhaft guter Level abseits dem Hauptspiel. Manche fast sogar besser als die des Hauptspiels...

*PlayStation All-Stars: Battle Royale* als Gegenstück zu Nintendos Brawl-Serie, falls du auf Party-Prügler stehst. Falls es überhaupt schon raus ist, bin mir da nicht sicher, glaube aber schon. 

Als billige Alternative (und mit "billig" meine ich nicht nur den Preis) gibt es noch *TV Show King* im PSN-Store. Für ein paar Runden sicherlich nett, aber die Fragen wiederholen sich recht schnell, manche Runden bestehen aus nervigen Minispielen und dazu ist es noch ein schlechter Wii-Port. Kostet aber nicht viel und gespielt wird mit Pads.

*Blur *gibt es auch noch. Online ist zwar nicht mehr viel los und ich weiß nicht, ob man zusätzlich zu den vier Spielern noch NPC-Fahrer reinbringen kann, aber hat mir als Mario Kart mit echten Karren im Multiplayer einige Zeit Spaß gemacht. Wird inzwischen auch verramscht...


----------



## svd (7. Dezember 2012)

Eines der "Rockband" Spiele wäre auch okay. Allerdings ist die nötige Hardware nicht mehr so leicht zu kriegen, bzw. überteuert.

"Castle Crashers" gibt's mittlerweile auch auf PS3 (via PSN Store), genau wie in "Scott Pilgrim vs. The World", "TMNT: Turtles in Time" oder "Rayman Origins" hüpft und prügelt man zu viert durch die Levels.


----------



## Kreon (7. Dezember 2012)

Jump 'n' runs wie Little Big Planet habe ich, finde ich aber schon zu anspruchsvoll. 
Prügelspiele fallen leider weg ... Frauen halt 
Blur finde ich auch schon wieder etwas zu "hardcore". Gibt's kein Mario Kart auf der PS3 
Die ganzen Lego-Dingern sind nur für 2, oder?


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Dezember 2012)

Kreon schrieb:


> Blur finde ich auch schon wieder etwas zu "hardcore". Gibt's kein Mario Kart auf der PS3
> Die ganzen Lego-Dingern sind nur für 2, oder?


Modnation Racers hat auf jeden Fall einen Splitscreen-Modus für vier Spieler. Das kommt Mario Kart in der Hinsicht wohl noch am nächsten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (7. Dezember 2012)

LittleBigPlanet Karting gibt es auch seit Kurzem. Dürfte wohl weniger "anspruchsvoll" (  ) als das normale LBP sein. Ansonsten Modnation Racers, wie Trinity vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Kreon (8. Dezember 2012)

dsr159 schrieb:


> LittleBigPlanet Karting gibt es auch seit Kurzem.


 
Wow, das ging voll an mir vorbei. Scheint aber genau das zu sein, wonach ich gesucht habe. Super


----------



## alexmartens (25. März 2013)

Wurde Start the Party schon erwähnt? Halt für Playstation Move und ich kann garantieren, dass Gelgenheitsspieler damit umgehen können und damit Spaß haben, meine Mutter und mein Vater, Spieleerfahrung gleich 0 und beide über 60 Jahre alt, hatten damit Spaß und konnten es auch Spielen. Für Kids auch genial. 

Ansonsten Scene It noch ne Idee, After Hour Athletes (Darts, Bowling, Billard) ist ne Möglichkeit, finde ich aber eher Mau, Sports Champions ist sehr witzig und Winter Stars ist auch noch ne Option, aber nur bedingt gut spielbar, meiner Meinung nach.

cy


----------



## Kreon (25. März 2013)

danke für die nachträgliche Antwort. Leider steht mir kein Move zur Verfügung.


----------

